# Opinions sought on Smart Phones for



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Opinions sought on Smart Phones for taking photos.

I know that quite a few of you use your phones for taking pictures and I was thinking about which model is rated by the users. My iPhone 3Gs does not have zoom or flash so when I decide to buy something else what do people who actually use them think?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My iPhone 6 camera is amazing. Dare I say better than my Nikon DSLR.


----------



## RSNEIL (Oct 9, 2014)

Even better than your Nikon? Wow


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> My iPhone 6 camera is amazing. Dare I say better than my Nikon DSLR.


What is it like in poorly lit conditions? Have a 4S which I want to upgrade and it's one thing that does my head in on my current phone.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

RSNEIL said:


> Even better than your Nikon? Wow


To be fair, my Nikon is 6 years old maybe. It's a D70. The zoom is much better than the iPhone though.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> What is it like in poorly lit conditions? Have a 4S which I want to upgrade and it's one thing that does my head in on my current phone.


To be honest I've not taken many in poor light but it does seem to be better than my 5s. I need to take a few more shots to be sure though.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> To be fair, my Nikon is 6 years old maybe. It's a D70. The zoom is much better than the iPhone though.


The d70 is a very capable camera and i bet in the right hands with a good lens be far better than the iphone.

the pictures from the samsung s5 are good also.

if you have a look at which phone you like you can then google full size sample pics and be able to make your own mind up


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> My iPhone 6 camera is amazing. Dare I say better than my Nikon DSLR.


It's good for a phone, but nowhere near a DSLR:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Most of the phones have good quick snap cameras these days. 

Some of other phones also offer 4K video recording.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm about to upgrade to a Sony Xperia z3 which has a 20.7m camera and 4k video recording which I believe is at the top end of mobile cameras although having not actually used it I can say just how good it is.

However if you want a better camera buy a camera. High pixel counts are all well and good but it's the lens and the processor that makes the biggest difference. There are some cracking bridge and compact ones available for under £200

If you want a dslr I recently bought a canon eos 100d for £400 which it's the smallest, lightest dslr you can buy, but you could also look on eBay for a used dslr.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

My HTC m8 is great for close ups and low light but not so good for bigger pictures if that's any help? 
Great phone in all other aspects though


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Something like the Samsung Galaxy zoom, 20 mp and 10 optical zoom.
http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/mobile-devices/smartphones/android/SM-C1150ZKABTU


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

The best smartphone camera belongs to the Nokia 1020, 41mp. GSMArena have a very good phone camera review section.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

roscopervis said:


> The best smartphone camera belongs to the Nokia 1020, 41mp. GSMArena have a very good phone camera review section.


As has been said, megspixels means nothing, you need a lens which will clearly focus onto those pixels, which is the hard part given the tiny size of phone lenses.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The best camera is the one you have with you 

So far I have found the camera on the IPhone 6 to be much better than on my iphone4. Not up to DSLR standards but in all seriousness, if it's the only camera you have on you, it's the only one that's going to get that great unmissable shot.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a 4s but have brought the Camera + app, more options than the standard camera setting and gives you full control over white balance and the lens settings, for £1.49 it was very good value.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

I've owned the 1020 since June and have been pleased with it so far. Here are some sample shots using the standard Nokia Camera app and no filters or editing (save for removing number plates)
























If these photos were hosted somewhere like Flickr I dare say that their clarity would be even sharper. I also use a Fuji bridge camera and prefer using that for low light situations although I have to say that the flash and lens of the Nokia has really surprised me

Hope that helps


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

For comparasion, this is a quick shot from my two year old Nexus 4:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Jem said:


> As has been said, megspixels means nothing, you need a lens which will clearly focus onto those pixels, which is the hard part given the tiny size of phone lenses.


Its a good job those megapixels have a good lens then! Granted, the phone is not the best smartphone but it has been consistently voted and tested as the best smartphone camera.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Galaxy s5 mate, love it :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Interesting thread, I'm in the process of picking the right phone and a camera is high up the list of important features as I would use it in work.

I don't think any of the latest flagship models would take a bad picture which is why I'm finding it so hard to pick between them. The Z3 sounds very good with 20.7MP but I just don't like the feel of the phone in my hand (its edges are too square).

IPhone 6 seems to have an amazing camera but I'm not that fust on I iphones or ipads.

I think i've settled on the LG G3, it has a 13MP camera with laser autofocus and gets a really good review. I like the other features of the phone and it's also affordable.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone tried the Oppo Find 7 or the One plus One?

The One plus One seems like a bargain and a half. There is a link to the One plus One in the Oppo Find 7 review.

http://www.stuff.tv/find-7/oppo-find-7/review


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Wait for the samsung note 4, will be out in about a week. Screen is twice full hd resolution, 16mp camera with image stabilization, should be a very good camera...for a phone.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

A side note of the latest Androids, GSMArena think that the Samsung 16mp isocell camera is the best. The Sony 20.7mp camera is a good piece of kit let down by poor software implementation. The LG's 13mp is also a good one.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

waqasr said:


> Wait for the samsung note 4, will be out in about a week. Screen is twice full hd resolution, 16mp camera with image stabilization, should be a very good camera...*for a phone*.


For a phablet. Far too big to call a phone. Ridiculous really.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> For a phablet. Far too big to call a phone. Ridiculous really.


I bet they are the future. Phablets are hugely popular elsewhere in the world and we are often slow to catch on.

For years people have said the new phones are too big and they don't want one.

They buy one and it's the best thing ever and they've no idea how they ever lived with a smaller screen.

We've jumped a few sizes what is acceptable over the last couple of years.

Same with tablets. Apparently there was never a need for less than 10", now loads of people think 7" is the convenient size.

It always seems to be whatever phone you own, or whatever brand you favour are doing the right thing.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I bet they are the future. Phablets are hugely popular elsewhere in the world and we are often slow to catch on.
> 
> For years people have said the new phones are too big and they don't want one.
> 
> ...


Well I'm certainly one person that doesn't fall into that group. If the iPhone gets any bigger I'll stick with the iPhone 6 or change device to something smaller. The iPhone 6 is the peak size I will be using. I played with a 6 Plus in the Apple Store and didn't like it at all. Too big for me.

Same with tablets, I have an iPad Air which is the perfect size for me. My wife has a Mini and I don't like the size.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Well I'm certainly one person that doesn't fall into that group. If the iPhone gets any bigger I'll stick with the iPhone 6 or change device to something smaller. The iPhone 6 is the peak size I will be using. I played with a 6 Plus in the Apple Store and didn't like it at all. Too big for me.
> 
> Same with tablets, I have an iPad Air which is the perfect size for me. My wife has a Mini and I don't like the size.


Every new phone I've had seems too big to start with. I've got a Galaxy S5 now.

For months I had a Spigen case wrapped around it. The case hasn't worn too well so I've taken it off and the phone now seems small.

I'd consider moving up.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Judging by half the write ups these days, both in the Studio and Showroom, there is no replacement for a decent camera. Yes the new phones are pretty decent, but when I see obvious phone pics for write ups, then I am just not sure. You can spot a phone pic most of the time 10 bloody miles away ..

Phones are great for quick updates, especially on social media but for a full blown write up, I would strongly suggest a decent camera such as a DSLR although some of the little compacts such as Panasonic take some superb pictures ..


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

I recently upgraded from a note 2 to a note 3 and the camera is amazing, crystal clear hd pictures, amazing features and effects on the camera too, also takes better quality pictures than my bridge camera which i haven't used since i got my new phone.

The only reason i didn't wait for the note 4 was because the starting contracts will be very expensive, £55+ per month


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I doubt very much a camera phone will beat a dslr camera. A dslr wins hands down for me if used correctly. There are lots of choices for a phone with a decent camera. There's more and more competitors with very good cameras, for a phone anyway. Iphone, samsung, sony seem to lead the way. I'm looking to purchase the new samsung Galaxy note 4 as my next phone. Has very good reviews and an excellent camera apparently.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

I rate my galaxy s5 just as much as my nikon this photo was taken on my s5 with selective focus at 70mph.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Edit tapatalk has messed up the quality.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

roscopervis said:


> The best smartphone camera belongs to the Nokia 1020, 41mp. GSMArena have a very good phone camera review section.


This 100% Nothing comes close


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Also a close up from my galaxy s5 tapatalk ruins the quality when i upload.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Worth checking out is FlickR  and if you go to the explore page you can check out photo's which have been uploaded from various cameras / phones (_one of the most popular cameras on FlickR is the iphone!_) and it then has them grouped by scene, so you can look at low-light photo's, portrait photos, action/sports photo's etc...


----------

